# Will clomid work with low AMH?



## Clare-hope (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone...I'm 32 & have been given the devastating news that I have a level of .2 AMH & high FSH, currently 71!! Whilst I know there are very low chances for me I'm crushed and not ready to give up yet! This month I had my first period in 3 months & I'm hoping, praying for another 'normal' month this month so day 2 levels can be taken.  My consultant has mentioned clomid to me does anyone know if this works or is the best course of action with low AMH?  I will be so grateful for any advise on this I'm sooo confused & don't want to mess my body up anymore than it already is...


----------

